# Misty Prepper & Mountain Man!



## Common Tator

Yesterday I discovered these two. They make you tube videos of them doing all kinds of old timely survival skills! They describe what they are doing. A lot of these skills would be lost to time if not for good folks like these who are willing to help by sharing.

Once you watch one video, you will want to watch more!

http://m.youtube.com/#/user/mmlrc6atgmailcom?&desktop_uri=/user/mmlrc6atgmailcom

Misty prepper is also on Facebook. If you click LIKE, her postings will show up in your feed. https://www.facebook.com/pages/MistyPrepper/142248625836043?ref=ts&fref=ts

And, Misty also has a blog. When I find it again. I'll post a link.


----------



## mom2accjk

deleted


----------



## hillbillygal

I stumbled upon Misty a few weeks ago and have watched everything posted. Love their humor and work ethic!


----------



## elkhound

a good while back i posted link to their homemade washing machine...its a must see for everyone in my opinion.

added links for yall
http://www.youtube.com/user/mmlrc6atgmailcom

[youtube]ZyRMuQ_8oj0[/youtube]

[youtube]c6OjuqRVXN4[/youtube]


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Gracious....That reminds me of the way I grew up. Working every minute of the day and sometimes in to the night. THUMPS UP!!!


----------



## Common Tator

mom2accjk said:


> Ok i am totally cracking up. My mind read that as "saliva" instead of survival skills. I had to go back and reread it. And then " they describe what they are doing." And " once you watch One video you will want to watch more!"......I am sorry, just has to share.


Thanks Mom! I corrected it.


----------



## Common Tator

Oh, the work ethic! I get tired watching them! 

Seriously! I watched a few videos and had to take a nap!


----------



## Common Tator

I sent Misty a message on Facebook. I invited her to join us. I hope she does!


----------



## Common Tator

By the way, based on how Misty and the kids and friends dress, I'm guessing they are Mennonite. They are clearly demonstrating skills they use in daily life.

In a couple of the videos they mention being in Russell Creek, Tennessee. There is a Mennonite community there.


----------

